# Here's a couple of laminated wands



## pritchs (Dec 6, 2011)

I've gotten into making wands lately. Here's a couple of the latest. They're laminated birch from Cousineau Wood Products (http://www.cousineauwoodproducts.com). Comments welcome.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 6, 2011)

Are you nuts?!!?!?!?! If my kids see those, I'll never get my butt off of the lathe. 
Very nice work. Love the shape and the laminations. Awesome stuff.


----------



## JMC (Dec 7, 2011)

Love the color mixes, nice job.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 7, 2011)

Wish I had them when my class did this


----------



## lkj (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow those are really cool looking!


Edit: In explanation of this mysterious "Unregistered" "lkj" guy, that was me (Kevin) I created the account to run some tests as a registered member then deleted the account after the testing. I didn't realize I'd made this post under that account. 

Pardon the confusion. :wacko1:

I meant what I said about the wands though.


----------

